# Art des Umgangs



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2005)

Was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass sich viele von den Küstenjungs sich so provozieren lassen. Ich schließe mich ausdrücklich mit ein. 
Spaß muss sein und ein bißchen bissig sein darf auch erlaubt sein.
Wenn z.B. jemand nach braunen Flecken in der Wathose fragt dann muss man fast zwangsläufig ironisch werden.#d 

Wenn jemand provoziert und dann auch noch mit ungerechtfertigten Vorurteilen, dann sollten wir in Zukunft etwas gelassener reagieren.
Ich jedenfalls fahre nächste Woche nach Langeland um da ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen. Einige werde ich aufessen und einige lass ich wieder schwimmen. Ich freu mich drauf.

Ich wünsch allen gute Fänge und Südwestwind.

Uli


----------



## Skorpion (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Ich weiss schon was du meinst

aber wenn ich das hier lese:


> . Einige werde ich aufessen und einige lass ich wieder schwimmen. Ich freu mich drauf.


dann hast du für dich eine Goldene Mitte gefunden. Ich mach`s genaso. 
Also gibt es kein Grund sich aufzuregen und provozieren. zu lassen.   

Einige von euch haben bestimmt schon mitbekommen, wie "heiss"|krach:  es um die Zanderkant momentan ist. Es macht überhaupt kein Spass mehr sich diese ganzen Threads  anzukucken. 
Ich sag nur eins: ruhig bleiben, Tee trinken - sowas wird hier niemals passieren:g|


----------



## Dorschminister (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Moin Sportsfreunde,

jawohl der sundvogel hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Schönen Urlaub auf Langeland und schöne Fänge wünsch ich Dir.
Achso....... jeder Ernährungswissenschaftler empfiehlt mind. 2 die Woche Seefisch zu essen, es soll das Darmkrebsrisiko um ein vielfaches verringern.
Also immer schön dran denken und fleissig Fisch essen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Die Gummitanke (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@skorpion: sehe ich genauso. #6 

@all: Einen erfolgreichen und schönen Start in die Mefo-Saison. |supergri 

@sundvogel: Einen schönen Langeland-Urlaub, gutes Wetter und viel Fisch.

Mein Langeland-Urlaub ist leider erst in 3 Wochen.


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Ich esse sie alle, keinem wird die Flucht gelingen. 

Releasen ist doch was für Warmduscher und Schattenparker. Bei den Spritpreisen muss man doch mitnehmen was man kriegen kann. Wenn das Viech Maß hat, dann schlag ich ihn auch kaputt |supergri .  

Ich glaube, jetzt hab ich so ziemlich alles durch|kopfkrat .


Sundvogel |good: und den #6 auch noch. Wünsche dir nen schönen Urlaub und nen paar schöne Fische.


----------



## hd-treiber (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich esse sie alle, keinem wird die Flucht gelingen.
> 
> Releasen ist doch was für Warmduscher und Schattenparker. Bei den Spritpreisen muss man doch mitnehmen was man kriegen kann. Wenn das Viech Maß hat, dann schlag ich ihn auch kaputt |supergri .
> 
> ...


 
Könnte es sein, dass Du einen ironischen Seitenhieb auf ein grad geschlossenes Thread austeilst |supergri |supergri (Zumindest denke ich, dass ich es so verstanden habe?|kopfkrat |supergri )

Oder willst Du etwa die C&R Diskussion wieder anfachen#t


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass Du einen ironischen Seitenhieb auf ein grad geschlossenes Thread austeilst |supergri |supergri (Zumindest denke ich, dass ich es so verstanden habe?|kopfkrat |supergri )


 
Neeeiiin, so was würde ich nie machen#d |supergri .




			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Oder willst Du etwa die C&R Diskussion wieder anfachen#t



Gott bewahre mich.


----------



## hd-treiber (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Na bitte, da haben wir doch den Beweis, dass wir uns im Norden verstehen!|supergri :m


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Na bitte, da haben wir doch den Beweis, dass wir uns im Norden verstehen!|supergri :m



So sieht das aus#6 .


----------



## ollidi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Gott bewahre mich.


OK. Ich passe auf Dich auf.


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> OK. Ich passe auf Dich auf.



Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen|supergri .


----------



## ollidi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Darfst mich aber trotzdem weiter mit Olli anreden. |wavey:


----------



## sunny (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Darfst mich aber trotzdem weiter mit Olli anreden. |wavey:



Das ist doch man logisch. Soll doch keiner wissen, wer du wirklich bist#d  .


----------



## addy123 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

L A N G E LA N D hab ich nur gelesen!
Da fang ich doch schon wieder an zu sappern!!!!
War seit knapp 2 Wochen nicht mehr dort.

An alle, immer schön relaesen und nicht so viele essen!!! 
(Dann hab ich das nächste Mal mehr vom Angeln)|supergri  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Genau am Samstag geht das los, für eine Woche auf Langeland.
Mensch werd ich "Fleischmachen" und alles "kaputt kloppen" was ne Flosse trägt.

Was anderes: bin mal gespannt ob ich irgendwo mit dem BB rauskomme? Ich hoffe es jedenfalls. :m


----------



## gofishing (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@MikeFish

Paddelst Du ohne Flossen mit dem Togiak?:m 

Oder erstma einen auf den eigenen Kopp ?#c 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## oh-nemo (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@Sundvogel,schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir.

Zum Thema.     "Art des Umgangs"

An der Küste gibt es viele Arten zu fischen.
Scheppen,Pilken,Belly-Boaten,Brandungsangeln,Watfischen mit Blech/Wobbler oder Fliege,Heringsangeln und was weiss ich noch.

Wir befinden uns hier im Anglerboard in der Kategorie *Mefo und Belly-Angeln*.
Alle die sich hier treffen wissen das man nirgends woanders
"Respektvoller" miteinander umgeht als am Strand beim waten.
Dank dem *:m "Küstenknigge"* kann man auch noch büschen was lesen zum Thema.
Wir gehem manchmal "hart" ins Geschäft miteinander,es kommen derbe Sprüche aber es ist auch herzlich.
Wenn ich da so lese und höre wie es auf Seebrücken,an der Elbe beim Zandern und auf manchem Kuddähr so zugeht,geschweige denn beim Heringsangeln können wir sagen;
"Der Umgang unter uns bestens!!!"
Man kann aber auch alles schlechtreden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

#6 Echt beruhigend!!!#6 

Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche.

Ich werde übernächste Woche berichten, vielleicht kriege ich ja mal den Fotografierapparillo mit ans Wasser, dann erzähl ich mit Bildern wie es war.

TL

Uli


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Sundvogel,schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir.
> 
> Zum Thema.     "Art des Umgangs"
> 
> ...




|good: 
So schat dat ut!

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Und was meint ihr, wie gelassen ich heute aus dem Boot gestiegen bin:l Nach 6 Stunden in der Sonne schaukeln, es reicht nun für eine ganze Woche Gelassenheit.
Die Leute, welche solche Fleischprovokationen loslassen, sollten mindestens einmal je Monat angeln gehen, dann lernen sie auch die Praxis kennen.
Schönes Wetter und dickes Petri für Langeland!!


----------



## sitzangler (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Bei mir geht es auch los am Samstag, zwei Wochen Langeland, und trotz dessen das ich meist nur einmal im Jahr die Küste sehe werde ich die goldene Mitte finden. 
Und mit den Jungs von daoben ist ein besseres Auskommen als mit einigen hier im Gebirge. (kleines zänkisches Bergvolk):m 
Ich hoffe das ich diesmal auch nen Bericht und ein paar Bilders auf die Reihe kriege. Also bis denne.

                                    der sitzangler#:


----------



## Patty (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@oh-nemo,|good:

das sagt eigentlich alles! Und das ohne Beleidigungen oder sonst etwas!

Petri Patty


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				sitzangler schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht es auch los am Samstag, zwei Wochen Langeland, und trotz dessen das ich meist nur einmal im Jahr die Küste sehe werde ich die goldene Mitte finden.
> 
> der sitzangler#:


 
Dann können wir da ja fast ein kleines Boardietreffen auf Langeland veranstalten.
Ich kenne mich da bestens aus.
habe in Ristinge mein Tipi.

TL 
Uli


----------



## sitzangler (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Meins steht in Fredmose. 
Ich denke man sieht sich mal, so groß ist die Insel ja auch nicht.

                                               der sitzangler#:


----------



## Skorpion (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt ob ich irgendwo mit dem BB rauskomme?



Hallo Mike,

also du kommst schon irgendwo raus....... 

Ich würde mir aber spätestens hinter Skagen anfangen sorgen zu machen:q :q


----------



## goeddoek (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Super, Skorpion #6 

Aber im Ernst. Mir hat man auf Langeland davon abgeraten mit'm BB rauszufahren, weil die Strömung zu stark sei. Oder trifft das nur auf den Norden der Insel zu?

Man möchte ja auch in Zukunft noch den einen oder anderen Bericht von Mikefish lesen |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Sundvogel,schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir.
> 
> Zum Thema.     "Art des Umgangs"
> 
> ...




Ich weiss, haben schon andere geschrieben, ist mir aber ein Bedürfnis!

|good: |good: |good: 

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Leute ruhig bleiben, ich werd Euch schon nicht abhanden kommen, geschweige abtreiben. :m 

Wenn ich auf der Beltseite mit dem BB raus bin, fahr ich höchstens aber allerhöchsten in die Nahe der Strömungskante, die sieht man doch recht gut, weil die Wasseroberfläche sich anders verhält.
Dort wird dann geankert, geangelt und ständig die Wind- und Wasserverhältnisse beobachtet. Auch wenn ich nur 50m mit dem BB draussen bin, es kann irre sein was sich dann schon in Wurfentfernung im Wasser abspielt.
Ich hatte in einem Sommer sogar mal das Glück längere Zeit weit hinter dem letzten Pfahl zu fischen, die an der Slippe von Osterskov stehen. Das sind wohl satte 500m weit draussen im Belt, da werden die Schiffe optisch schon reichlich grösser in der ersten Fahrrinne. 
Ansonsten ist das mit der Strömung ein Ding, viel gefährlicher sind die grossen Wellen der Fähren oder anderer Schiffe, die unvermittelt dir weit über den Kopf ragen und wahnsinns schnell angerollt kommen. Die verkehrt nehmen im BB und vielleicht noch geschockt reagieren .... na dann gibt es aber ne neue Patrone für die Sicherheitsweste ! #6


----------



## Angelmann (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Sundvogel,schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir.
> 
> Zum Thema.     "Art des Umgangs"
> 
> ...


----------



## Main-Schleuse (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Auf ein Wort.......

auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe vor verschlossene Türen zu treten.

Es war und ist nicht meine Absicht irgendjemand zu beleidigen.
Sollte irgendjemand das Persönlich genommen habe, dann hier an der Stelle sorry.

Hätte nich geglaubt das die Nordlichter so schnell beleidigt sind und von Beleidigungen sprechen.


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Ich sage mal, ich bin ganz gelassen und nehme deine Entschuldigung an.


----------



## Maddin (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Geht doch schon im letzten Satz weiter das Pisacken, oder nich|kopfkrat 
Oder bin ich jetzt zu empfindlich???


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein Wort.......
> 
> auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe vor verschlossene Türen zu treten.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast Recht. Meine Tür ist zu.

Aber das ist ja auch egal.

Tut mir Leid Rosi, aber wenn jemand derart am Rad dreht muss man nicht lieb sein.

Aber das sollte es jetzt auch gewesen sein. Nun ist auch gut. Wir wollen ja gelassen sein und das bin ich jetzt auch.

TL Uli

noch 48 Stunden bis Langeland!!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Frau Neumann schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bin ich jetzt zu empfindlich???



Nö... 
Aber lass gut sein, bringt eh nüscht! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

lasst uns mal wieder in die Hose kommen und den Thread sterben #h

Ich geb auch wieder ´n Bier aus #g


----------



## gofishing (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Sterben ohne Hose an und mit ner Buddel Bier in der Hand?#c 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns mal wieder in die Hose kommen und den Thread sterben #h
> 
> Ich geb auch wieder ´n Bier aus #g



Na entlich...:q :q :q


----------



## noose (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@ Truttafriend

Du hast im letzten Thread (du weisst schon welchen) meinen Beitrag editiert.
Das war richtig und ich entschuldige mich dafür.

Du musst dir aber mal die DVD von denen da reinziehen dann weisst du warum ich so reagiert habe.

(die mit den Stören)

Gruss
|wavey:


----------



## gofishing (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Heiko paß op, der will nur sein Wanker-Einstandsbier, also Holsten Edel  unter die lüüt bringen.|abgelehn 

Schmeck wohl nicht zu einer Moooods.|muahah: 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Maddin (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb auch wieder ´n Bier aus #g


Früher oder später lohnt sich die Mühe also....hehehe|wavey: 

PS: Wann?


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> @ Truttafriend
> 
> Du hast im letzten Thread (du weisst schon welchen) meinen Beitrag editiert.
> Das war richtig und ich entschuldige mich dafür.
> ...




ich kenne die Filme und mir kam beispielsweise bei dem Wallerdrill auf Gufi das kalte kotzen. Der Fisch wurde über die Steinpackung geschliffen und der Gufi wurde mit einem Ast endlos aus dem tiefen Maul operiert. Bei der Frage nach 3min., ob er nicht eine Zange haben möchte winkte der Fänger dankend ab:"nö...geht schon". Dann wurde der Wels wieder zurück über die Packung geschliffen und released. Ich bin da voll deiner Meinung...gebe die aber ohne persönliche Schimpfwörter wieder


----------



## goeddoek (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns mal wieder in die Hose kommen und den Thread sterben #h
> 
> Ich geb auch wieder ´n Bier aus #g




Wo gifft dat Beer ? Well deit hier een ut ?#g  #g


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

@ Maddin

Bist nicht zu empfindlich, ich sehe das auch so wie Du.
Provokant bis in die Haarspitzen, selbst bei lapidaren Entschuldigungen.
bäähh pfui Deibel :v


----------



## Ace (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich geb auch wieder ´n Bier aus #g



Nöööö...ich bin drann
Hab hier noch so´n Kasten Holsten Edel stehn für son olles Fischtatoo


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Nöööö...ich bin drann
> Hab hier noch so´n Kasten Holsten Edel stehn für son olles Fischtatoo



Ehe Ihr Euch jetzt dat Streiten kriegt, Ihr dürft auch Beide nen Kasten sponsern...  :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Nöööö...ich bin drann
> Hab hier noch so´n Kasten Holsten Edel stehn für son olles Fischtatoo



Dat Bier nehm ich, das Tatoo kriegst Du,
Ist doch nen Wort oder,
Gernot#h


----------



## Ace (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

und was für eins Gernot...
Ich hab gehört der Flaschenfand hat momentan ein Hoch also lass uns schnell dat gelbe Zeuch aus den Buddeln entfernen:q


----------



## Main-Schleuse (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Man findet in jeder Suppe ein Haar wenn man eins finden will #h 
Und du Mike suchtst anscheinend ganz eifrig :k


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Holsten hin ,Tattoo her.
Dazu fällt mir ein das ich nach dem Genuss meeeehrererehher Holsten
mir mal n Tattooladen aufm Kiez von innen angesehen habe.
Am näxtn Tach hatte ich n buntes Bild aufm Arm |kopfkrat   |uhoh: #q


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Um es vorwegzunehmen,es war keine Holstenbuddel :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

:q :q #h


----------



## Medo (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Nöööö...ich bin drann
> Hab hier noch so´n Kasten Holsten Edel stehn für son olles Fischtatoo


 
du wolltest ja unbedingt mehr wie nen sixpack investieren:q 

wann gibt es eigendlich den 2´ten teil vom ersten mal|rolleyes 

ich könnt schon wieder...

gruss jörg


----------



## Medo (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Main-Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Man findet in jeder Suppe ein Haar wenn man eins finden will #h
> Und du Mike suchtst anscheinend ganz eifrig :k


 

uns mike sucht doch nicht#d 

er geht zwar manchmal zum lachen in den keller, aber....


er ist der beste griller on beach|wavey: :q


----------



## Medo (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bin ich jetzt zu empfindlich???


 

es gab tage über nem spiegel, da warst du empfindlicher:q :q 

gruss jörg


----------



## noose (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

:c
Mönsch hier wird ja nur jesoffe und ik hab nüscht dabei.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

*...ich hab' hier gerade was von Freibier gelesen.....
Wo, wann und wieviel ???*

#h


----------



## MichaelB (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

Moin,

ich habe ja auch keine Umgangsformen und verstehe eher was von Freibier... aber kann mir mal jemand den Bezug zum BellyBoat- und Meerforellenangeln zeigen? #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

MAnnmannMann, MB!
Dat is doch ganz einfach:
wie gehen alle Bellybootangeln.
Du hast eine Kiste Freibier im Kofferraum.
Und im Anschluss an das Angeln bestaunen wir unsere Fänge und Du schmeisst 'ne Runde.
Alles klar?! :m 

|wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

habe mich mal eben durchgelesen hier & muß feststellen bin beruhigt#6 es geht auch ohne Haue oder Seitenhiebe in Verbaler Art...!#6

Macht weiter soooooo Jungen´s & Mädels...
Es LEBE 
die Angelfreundschaft|wavey:


----------



## noose (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich mal eben durchgelesen hier & muß feststellen bin beruhigt#6 es geht auch ohne Haue oder Seitenhiebe in Verbaler Art...!#6
> 
> Macht weiter soooooo Jungen´s & Mädels...
> Es LEBE
> die Angelfreundschaft|wavey:


:q

Stimmt, dann fang ich mal wieder an.

Also ich finds nicht richtig die Flasche Flensi nach dem Fang lebend in die Kiste zurückzusetzen:g

Ich bin für knallhartes Catch dont Release!!!|uhoh:

Die kleinen Fläschchen überlebens sowieso nicht,daher kriegen die eins mitm Öffner. Natürlich Waidgerecht und dann gehts ans ausnehmen.:#2:

dann:

#g

dann:

:v


Im Bild: schöne Strecke(leider kein Flensi)


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht auch ohne Haue oder Seitenhiebe in Verbaler Art...!#6
> 
> Macht weiter soooooo Jungen´s & Mädels...



jo ! wirklich gut so ... #6
im Gegensatz zum letzten Thread wg dem gemeuchelten Kanninchen #q
wer, wann, wo Freibier im Kofferraum ?
wo muß ich hin ? :m


----------



## theactor (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Art des Umgangs*

HI,



> wo muß ich hin ?


Für Dich momentan erstmal die grobe Richtung: Deutschland  

|wavey:


----------

